# Dream Vehicle



## rusty9 (Aug 4, 2010)

pretty simple. if you could have the vehicle you always wanted, what would it be?

mine is a 2011 (or latest model, as i don't want a 2011 car in 2030, haha) Ford F-250 King Ranch 4x4 








and if i had unlimited money for gas, i'd get an F-650:


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 4, 2010)

1971 Charger R/T
426 Hemi
4-speed manual transmission
4.10 Dana 60


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2010)

1957 Corvette, in black.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 4, 2010)

1988 mercedes 560 sl.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 4, 2010)

*1961 Vette - red with white scoop*


or.........


*1974 Dino* - red, but would consider any color.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 4, 2010)

a mercedes SLS AMG would be cool too


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

Chevy 2500 4x4 Black on black
12in lift 40in tires
Duramax 
Leather interior

Oh wait I might soon have my dream vehicle  yaya

BTW op ford engines are eh besides the 7.3
Go with an 03' Ford f250 with a 7.3 man


----------



## Casshew (Aug 4, 2010)

my husband used to have a Noble M400 but sold it, it terrified me.  

I guess you can say it was his dream car and my nightmare car... all at the same time. :blushing:


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 4, 2010)

A  '64-'65 Shelby Daytona Coupe or a Ferrari P2 or P3 in street trim.


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2010)

1965-67 Shelby AC Cobra  

More reasonable..

Porsche Turbo 911 

More reasonable

Latest version of the Porsche Caymann

More reasonable...

NA Miata with shoehorned ford v8 would be close enough.

Even more reasonable

Air cooled VW beetle with solid heater channels (no rust) for me to tinker with.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 4, 2010)

usayit said:


> NA Miata with shoehorned ford v8 would be close enough.


 A buddy of mine threw in a 327 'Vette engine into an Austin Healy 3000.

It would smoke 'em, but I don't think he ever got the weight distribution right.


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2010)

kundalini said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > NA Miata with shoehorned ford v8 would be close enough.
> ...



I've seen a few different v8 engines shoehorned into various small cars... weight distribution and chassis limitations have always been key issues.   The NA Miata seems to be an ideal chassis to start with... AFAIK, there are 3 kits to choose from to simplify fabrication and keep the engine mounted towards the firewall.  A small ford v8 is just a few pounds heavier...  than the old mazda iron block.  327 vette... well... that's a bit more difficult


----------



## Moe (Aug 4, 2010)

It's a little cliche now, but an early 60's Lincoln Continental convertible.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Aug 4, 2010)

One day I shall own one, 1969 Z/28 Camaro Black with white stripes 
Or a 1969 Yenko Camaro only because it has the 427..


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oldschool92' said:


> One day I shall own one, 1969 Z/28 Camaro Black with white stripes
> Or a 1969 Yenko Camaro only because it has the 427..


 
:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 5, 2010)

Heres a few of mine...~_~

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOWWWWW... if i can just win the Lottery...*crosses fingers* LOL


----------



## Leo4 (Aug 23, 2010)

A perfectly restored 93' Range Rover LWB (long wheel base) with a 3in Old Man Emu lift, enough HAM equipment to make the CIA jelous, a custom built swing-up roof camper, a nice rear storage system, and of course dual batteries so I can handle all my power needs. Take my current Rover and put $20,000 in it would give me this. 




For everyday I would enjoy a nice black Escalade ESV. But my wife will take it away!!


----------



## srinaldo86 (Aug 23, 2010)

I always wanted a convertible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

I couldn't pick just one, I don't think. I love import high-performance. I also have a love of classic American muscle. I have driven many of each in my racing and each have their pros. When I sold my Chevelle I cried. When I sold my Formula Ford I cried. When I sold my built-to-the hilt Honda I cried. I just love cars and have owned and/or raced many varieties. I'd also love to have a Lotus Elise, an NSX, pretty much any of the Ferraris, a Superbird which is the car that started my love of cars when I was 4, a McLaren F1, 67 Camaro RS/SS...omg I could be here all night naming cars I'd love to have.


----------



## Leo4 (Aug 24, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> I always wanted a convertible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love the K5's. A diesel DOD spec. with a small suspension lift, 33in tires, dual batteries, ambulance alternator, Viviair heavy duty system, and a Warn bullbumper with winch would be a excelent overland vechicle


----------



## Dieselboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Some photos I took of the race prepped Ferrari F430 of my dreams.


----------



## FemFugler (Aug 24, 2010)

ferarri


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

Koeniggsegg CCXR
Ultima GTR
2010 MB E63 AMG
Old VW Beetle with a turbo'd Vitara D16 engine in the back.  I may ruin a car attempting this, but plan to give it a shot someday.


----------



## Willl (Aug 26, 2010)

Pagani Zonda
Or a 1954 Mercedes 300
Or just to say I had the fastest car ever a Bugatti Veyron Supersport.


----------



## Desire (Sep 2, 2010)

Dream vehicle... I have a different view when it comes to this.

I don't want some 100 thousand dollar vehicle as my dream vehicle. I just want something that looks nice. I have to say Ford Mustang.


----------



## FemFugler (Sep 3, 2010)

Desire said:


> Dream vehicle... I have a different view when it comes to this.
> 
> I don't want some 100 thousand dollar vehicle as my dream vehicle. I just want something that looks nice. I have to say Ford Mustang.



That's your realistic dream vehicle... but sometimes it's nice to expand and dream outside the box. lol


----------



## ellasherlin (Sep 3, 2010)

No other than Ferarri 












_________________
watch hindi movies
Without some goal and some effort to reach it, no one can live.


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 3, 2010)

bugatti veyron as my 'fun' car.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 3, 2010)

Toyota 2000GT


----------



## ghache (Sep 3, 2010)

Corvette ZR-1 or a 62 with the 327 injection, that would be awesome


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 4, 2010)

'67 AC Shelby Cobra is my dream car, but I'll settle for a Bugatti Veyron Super Sport, just to say I own the fastest production car in the world.







​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iOHNtMLVPA[/ame]


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 5, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Toyota 2000GT



I couldn't agree more , by the way it reminds me of a Ferrari Dino..


----------

